# please help po132 code



## msimax (Jan 22, 2007)

i have a friend who has a 02 sentra and she has a po132 code i checked all the wires with a dmm with the following
















AutoTap Diagnostic - Version 3.00
Date: 1/22/2007 8:51:33 AM
Hardware Serial: 0067929040

Check Engine Light: ON

Time Since Codes Cleared: ---
Distance Since Codes Cleared: ---
Drive Cycles Since Codes Cleared: ---

Confirmed Diagnostic Trouble Codes:
Code: Description:
P0132 HO2S Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1

Possible Diagnostic Trouble Codes:
Code: Description:
P0132 HO2S Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1
P0051 HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low Bank 2 Sensor 1
P0037 HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low Bank 1 Sensor 2

--------: EMISSION TEST STATUS :-------- 
Emission Status: Fail
Vehicle Model Year: <SELECT>

OBD Compliant: Yes
Misfire Monitoring: Complete
Heated Catalyst Monitoring: Not Supported
Comprehensive Component Monitoring: Complete
Catalyst Monitoring: Not Complete
Fuel System Monitoring: Complete
Evaporative System Monitoring: Not Complete
Secondary Air System Monitoring: Not Supported
EGR System Monitoring: Complete
Oxygen Sensor Monitoring: Complete
Oxygen Sensor Heater Monitoring: Complete
A/C System Refrigerant Monitoring: Not Supported

--------: FREEZE FRAME DATA :-------- 
Generated by DTC code: P0132

Fuel System Status Bank 1: CL-1 
Calculated Engine Load: 31 %
Engine Coolant Temperature: 88 °F
Short Term Fuel Trim Bank 1: -9.4 %
Long Term Fuel Trim Bank 1: 0 %
Short Term Fuel Trim Bank 2: 4.7 %
Long Term Fuel Trim Bank 2: 5.5 %
Engine Speed: 1338 RPM


----------



## msimax (Jan 22, 2007)

all the wires check out ok but i was wondering if it could be the ecu because last year she told 
me she took it to the dealer for engine problems but they did some recall work. something about the ecu lining could corrode it. could the ecu been damaged enough to cause these codes???


----------



## msimax (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## msimax (Jan 22, 2007)

also when i check short to grd on the blue with red wires i get resistance of 116ohms is that normal


----------



## msimax (Jan 22, 2007)

no one huh


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

When you check the O2 sensor signal voltage with the scanner, does the voltage fluctuate between .2 and .8V rapidly with the engine at 2000 rpm's?
Also does the scanner you use allow you to adjust the duration of the injector pulse? If so, try leaning out the injectors and see if that affects the O2 sensor voltages. The 1.25V you are getting is abnormally high.
It seems that the heater circuit is ok for the sensors. If you are able to perform the lean test, and the O2 sensors respond properly, then I would try swapping out the ECM. These ECM's are known to go bad, foam or no foam.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Forgot to include this, but I would have originally just said replace the ECM, but after looking at the readout you are getting, the ECM is attempting to compensate for the excessively high reading you are getting for O2 sensor 1 bank 1 by leaning out the fuel trim for bank 1. When you manually lean out the injector duration (if you are able to, the Nissan CONSULT II scanners have this feature) and see the O2 sensors respond properly, then the ECM has a problem. Otherwise, I would lean towards a problem with the sensors.


----------

